# ACS: Responsibilities qualify for Software Engineer?



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

content removed at request of poster.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm a Software Tester and I carried out the below responsibilities in my previous company. Could you please advise if the below roles would qualify for the Software Engineer code?
> 
> ...


Definitely Yes. But why don't you to leave this assessment outcome to the ACS Assessor ?

This is completely dependent on the ACS guidelines for the assessment of a particular ANZSCO code, but to my opinion you qualify for the nominated occupation as a Software Engineer or Software Tester.

Cheers.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Definitely Yes. But why don't you to leave this assessment outcome to the ACS Assessor ?
> 
> This is completely dependent on the ACS guidelines for the assessment of a particular ANZSCO code, but to my opinion you qualify for the nominated occupation as a Software Engineer or Software Tester.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the reply MaddyOZ!

I got +ve assessment as Software Tester. I'm planning to ask for a review of my application as "Software Engineer" so that I'll get some time to clear IELTS and apply for 175. 

If in case I get +ve assessment as Software Engineer, will I be able to use both the result letters? - Software Tester AND Software Engineer?

Any idea?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks for the reply MaddyOZ!
> 
> I got +ve assessment as Software Tester. I'm planning to ask for a review of my application as "Software Engineer" so that I'll get some time to clear IELTS and apply for 175.
> 
> ...


No, there should be a valid reason for review. Just because of IELTS timeline asking for a review doesnt make sense and with all your efforts it doesn't take much time for the assessor to send a reply back stating 'Not possible'.

As per the job responsibilities and duties given here, according to the ACS guidelines the result is already given. So keep the same as it is unless you feel you don't deserve to be ST but SE is the most appropriate one. (You need to prove it by additional review application fees and supporting the evidence with more documents).

The result is valid for 2 yrs, so you can still write your IELTS on your own pace and once you find a way to hit 65 points. You can file the 175 / 176 Application with DIAC.

Good Luck.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello Vijay

I am also a software tester like u having 7+ yrs exp with B.Tech (Chemical)..I am totally lost on how to apply for Oz PR..Is RPL necessary ? or somewhere I read 8 yrs exp is mandatory for non CS candidates ?...Could you please share your mail id ? As I couldn't find PM on this forum
Please reply 

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> No, there should be a valid reason for review. Just because of IELTS timeline asking for a review doesnt make sense and with all your efforts it doesn't take much time for the assessor to send a reply back stating 'Not possible'.
> 
> As per the job responsibilities and duties given here, according to the ACS guidelines the result is already given. So keep the same as it is unless you feel you don't deserve to be ST but SE is the most appropriate one. (You need to prove it by additional review application fees and supporting the evidence with more documents).
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the reply!

The problem is Software Tester occupation is available only in VIC and SA. VIC may close down in a couple of months, I'm afraid. I don't want to apply for SA. In that case, I thought I can apply as Software Engineer instead of waiting for 1 year assuming Software Tester will be there in the VIC list next year..


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Hello Vijay
> 
> I am also a software tester like u having 7+ yrs exp with B.Tech (Chemical)..I am totally lost on how to apply for Oz PR..Is RPL necessary ? or somewhere I read 8 yrs exp is mandatory for non CS candidates ?...Could you please share your mail id ? As I couldn't find PM on this forum
> Please reply
> ...


Hi Sumit,

As far as I know, BE Chemical will have some ICT contents which would make it eligible under Group B - 5 or 6 years experience; so no need of RPL.

Please get suggestions/comments from Senior Members as well.

All the best!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Well we had a computer lab in 1st yr and a computer project in final year... (which we made using FORTRAN)..will that suffice ? Any senior members plz reply

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks again for the reply!
> 
> The problem is Software Tester occupation is available only in VIC and SA. VIC may close down in a couple of months, I'm afraid. I don't want to apply for SA. In that case, I thought I can apply as Software Engineer instead of waiting for 1 year assuming Software Tester will be there in the VIC list next year..


Okay, I understand your concern. But unfortunately, changing ANZSCO code because of the SS reasons will not be entertained by any assessing authority for whatsoever reasons. My suggestion would be try hard for IELTS to get 7 / 8 in all bands and sit for the test perhaps the closest one is on Dec3rd as per the IELTS exam center websites. You should be able to get the results in 14 days so by then if VIC is still open, apply for SS.

If not try your options with SA SS or file 175 and hope for the earliest assessment before july 2012. There are no much options left for you, its either try your luck for VIC SS or test your patience in 175 wait.

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Well we had a computer lab in 1st yr and a computer project in final year... (which we made using FORTRAN)..will that suffice ? Any senior members plz reply
> 
> Rgds
> Sumit


Sumit - Chemical Engineering definitely can't go through Skills route. RPL is the only choice.

Good Luck.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Maddy..So that means 8 yr exp is necessary before applying RPL ?

Also since SOL lists only software engineer as occupation--> can i apply under that ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks Maddy..So that means 8 yr exp is necessary before applying RPL ?
> 
> Also since SOL lists only software engineer as occupation--> can i apply under that ?


Dont go by what's in there in SOL. As a first step you need to confirm if your occupation comes under ICT field. If so then check the Department of Immigration & Citizenship website skilled occupation list ANZSCO code description, whichever suits your role or close to the role you need to nominated in ACS while filing the application.

For RPL, there are couple of other threads which says about the list of all necessary documents to be sent for the assessment. You can follow that.

I am giving some brief details below for your reference.

*RPL – (Recognition of Prior Learning*) 
This application is for applicants without an ICT educational qualification. It provides the opportunity to demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification. 

There are two (2) categories applicable for RPL applications.

1.	Applicants with a non ICT degree qualification.

•	Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.

•	Provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed documentation. (See Assessment of Skilled employment).

•	Complete the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document - Sections 2-4 of PASA (RPL)

•	Complete two (2) project reports (contained within the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document).


2.	Applicants with no tertiary qualifications.

•	Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.

•	Applicants also require an additional two (2) years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code. (This equates to the equivalent of a Diploma study period being the minimum requirement). 

•	Provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed documentation. (See Assessment of Skilled employment).

•	Complete the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document - Sections 2-4 of PASA (RPL)

•	Complete two (2) project reports (contained within the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document).


*ASSESSMENT CRITERIA*

Suitable skills assessment applications fall into three (3) distinct groupings. 

1.	Group A - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Bachelor Degree or higher, with an ICT major and ICT skilled employment.

2.	Group B - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Diploma or Bachelor Degree, with a minor in ICT and ICT skilled employment.

3.	Group C - refers to application type “Recent Graduate” on the application form. This application is for applicants applying for skilled employment exemption. Applicants need to have completed an Australian degree within six (6) months from the date of submission of their application.

Good Luck.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello mentors,

I am software tester and working in the same area for last 5 years.
I have completed my B.Tech from Electronics and Communication Engineering(ECE) from West Bengal University of Technology.I found all the QA responsibilities are same as mentioned. 

My Question is 

1.Am i considered under catagory-B for ACS assessment.
2. If so, which one will be the best for me. SE or ST ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Hello mentors,
> 
> I am software tester and working in the same area for last 5 years.
> I have completed my B.Tech from Electronics and Communication Engineering(ECE) from West Bengal University of Technology.I found all the QA responsibilities are same as mentioned.
> ...


1) Cat A/ B will be decided by ACS assessor. So you need not worry.
2) You can apply through skills assessment with 'Software Tester' as the nominated ANZSCO code.

Good Luck.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

> 2) You can apply through skills assessment with 'Software Tester' as the nominated ANZSCO code.


But that tester code is under VIC/SA state nominated..then how can we search job in main cities ? (SYD,MEL etc)


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> But that tester code is under VIC/SA state nominated..then how can we search job in main cities ? (SYD,MEL etc)


Your question is like it says In Karnataka / Maharashtra the occupation is in demand, but how can i find jobs in Bangalore / Mumbai? :-D

Think about it.

Melbourne is in Victoria state and this city is the state capital and Second largest IT hub in Australia.

For South Australia State Adelaide is the capital city. ICT jobs are less in this state compared to VIC/NSW/SA/WA/QLD.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Your question is like it says In Karnataka / Maharashtra the occupation is in demand, but how can i find jobs in Bangalore / Mumbai? :-D
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...


oops my bad 

Another q: How can we apply for state sponsored visa


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> oops my bad
> 
> Another q: How can we apply for state sponsored visa


*Step1* : Apply for the skills assessment and get your ANZSCO code validated with the relevant approved years of experience on the nominated occupation.

*Step2* : Give IELTS exam. Min criteria by DIAC is to get 6 in each band (Reading, Listening, Writing and Speaking). If you are going to claim points in IELTS then you need to score 7 in all for 10 points and 8 in all for 20 points.

*Step3* : Check the State websites for the sponsorship eligibility.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html

*Step 4*: Apply for the State Sponsorship

*Step 5* : Once you receive State Sponsorship and you can score 65 points based on the eligibility assessment by DIAC then you can file 176 GSM visa.

Waiting time for 176 visa is generally 2 to 3 months for the approval.

All the Best and Good Luck.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

^thnx Maddy


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> ^thnx Maddy


You are welcome...!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm a Software Tester and I carried out the below responsibilities in my previous company. Could you please advise if the below roles would qualify for the Software Engineer code?
> 
> ...


I fail to see how you would qualify as a Software Engineer. Certainly there are crossovers, and unless you have worked in some capacity as a developer, these are very distinct roles in my opinion. I am a Senior Software Engineer and work with a separate QA department.

Below is the description from the ACS site. The biggest I would say is: writing and maintaining code to meet system requirements. Without this writing part I fail to see how you can be classified as a Software Engineer. I may be wrong, I am about to apply for this same category.

http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/ACSSkillsAssessmentOccupationCodes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf

261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER 
Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications 
and systems.
Tasks Include: 
•	researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs 
•	identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, 
procedures and methods 
•	testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming 
language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs 
and applications perform to specification 
•	writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical 
specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
•	writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational 
procedures 
•	providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design 
activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and 
upgrades


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I fail to see how you would qualify as a Software Engineer. Certainly there are crossovers, and unless you have worked in some capacity as a developer, these are very distinct roles in my opinion. I am a Senior Software Engineer and work with a separate QA department.
> 
> Below is the description from the ACS site. The biggest I would say is: writing and maintaining code to meet system requirements. Without this writing part I fail to see how you can be classified as a Software Engineer. I may be wrong, I am about to apply for this same category.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your comments!

Regards,
VJ


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello JimJams,

Good post.

In fact, i have checked the software tester higher education qualifications which says about subjects (as example): 
Programming Languages, Software Engineering, Operating Systems, Programming, Software architecture, Software validation, Software verification and quality assurance.

I have completed My graduation in ECE(Electronics and Communication). In my 4 year courses Programming Languages, Operating system are there but not others.

Can you/anyone mention which subjects are considered by ACS.
here is my 4 years course list.

1-1
English Language and communication
Engineering Physics
Mathematics
Mechanical Science
Basic Electrical Engineering
Environment & Ecology

1-2
Engineering physics
Mathematics
Mechanical Sciences
Introduction to computing
Basic Electronics Engg.
Engg. Chemistry

2-1
Mathematics
Circuit Theory & Networking
Solid State Devices and Circuits
Data Structure & Algorithm
Numerical Methods & Programming
Electrical & Electronics Meaturements

2-2
Analog Circuit Thoery
Digital Electronics & Integrated Circuit
Computer Organization & Architecture
Analog Communication
Electronic measurement & Instrumentation


3-1
Line Communication System
EM theory, Propagation & antenna
Audio & Video Engg.
Linear and Digital Control System
Microprocessor & Microcontroller

3-2
Industrial Managment
Optoelectronics Devices and circuits
RF & Microwave Engg.
Digital Communication Systems
Microelectronics Technology and Circuits

4-1
Digital Signal Processing
VLSI Design
System Programming and Operating System
Java and Networking.

4-2
Values Ethics and Profession
Optical Fiber Communication
Wireless Communication
Computer Networking.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Hello JimJams,
> 
> Good post.
> 
> ...


ECE can go ahead in the normal skills assessment. Its a valid Information and Communications technology degree. Don't hesitate just go ahead and apply.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> ECE can go ahead in the normal skills assessment. Its a valid Information and Communications technology degree. Don't hesitate just go ahead and apply.


Ohh.. nice to hear from U...i was bit confused whether i should apply now or go with RPL (as i have already 5 years of software testing experience).
I talked a MARA agent and they told me to take RPL route.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Ohh.. nice to hear from U...i was bit confused whether i should apply now or go with RPL (as i have already 5 years of software testing experience).
> I talked a MARA agent and they told me to take RPL route.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You can check in this thread where a B.E ECE graduate got successful assessment from ACS under GroupA.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-assessment-acs-261313-software-engineer.html

Cheers.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> You can check in this thread where a B.E ECE graduate got successful assessment from ACS under GroupA.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-assessment-acs-261313-software-engineer.html
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks .. this post really encouraging to me.

Now my confusion comes ...whether i should go with Software Engineer or Software Tester..

For software Engineering,
I follow all the duties except "writing and maintaining *program code* to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards".,which is one of the key responsibility.

But for Software tester, i meet all the responsibilities.

What you think?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Thanks .. this post really encouraging to me.
> 
> Now my confusion comes ...whether i should go with Software Engineer or Software Tester..
> 
> ...


Better to go with ST, if not suitable as per their guidelines ACS assessor will anyway give you the suitable code.

Good Luck


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Better to go with ST, if not suitable as per their guidelines ACS assessor will anyway give you the suitable code.
> 
> Good Luck


Ok.. thanks a lot.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Ohh.. nice to hear from U...i was bit confused whether i should apply now or go with RPL (as i have already 5 years of software testing experience).
> I talked a MARA agent and they told me to take RPL route.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I think you should go for it now, I think your degree will fall in Group B since it would appear to be a minor in ICT (at least 20% content) and your degree is highly relevant to your job.

See page 12: http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July%202011%20v4.0.pdf

I'm not 100% sure of the relevance of the jobs, aside from the fact that Group B applicants need min 5 years experience vs Group A which only require 2 (again, not really relevant for me since I need 5 years exp to gain the points!)

I think you would be better to go with Software Tester, but others that have applied will know better. I would imagine they would be pretty strict, like British Computer Society. It may, as others have suggested, be possible to go with SE and just wait to see if you pass or let the assessor re-categorise you. I'm not sure of the risks involved though.

Good luck.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot.
I think i need to start my process soon.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

Another issue:

I need to submit "Statutary Declaration from Supervisor" and "Applicant's Statutary Declaration".
Any idea about those or is there any defined format for those?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Another issue:
> 
> I need to submit "Statutary Declaration from Supervisor" and "Applicant's Statutary Declaration".
> Any idea about those or is there any defined format for those?


Download it from this link.

Statutory declarations


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Another issue:
> 
> I need to submit "Statutary Declaration from Supervisor" and "Applicant's Statutary Declaration".
> Any idea about those or is there any defined format for those?


I am in the same situation as you and need to get moving with my application. There has been a lot of posts over the past few days about ACS, I spent most of yesterday evening gathering information on the application process. Look through the last few pages of threads in the forum. If not I will post links to information this evening for you.

From what I have read though, the good news is that ACS is coming back with positive results within 20-30 days at the moment, which is good news.


----------



## shalinitech (Dec 16, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Sumit - Chemical Engineering definitely can't go through Skills route. RPL is the only choice.
> 
> Good Luck.


I too have my BE from Electrical & i want to apply for ACS assessment. Will i have to go through RPL or normal skill assessment may work.

Thanks


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

never mention anything related to testing looks like a better option for everyone from testing...




v190 said:


> Thanks for the reply MaddyOZ!
> 
> I got +ve assessment as Software Tester. I'm planning to ask for a review of my application as "Software Engineer" so that I'll get some time to clear IELTS and apply for 175.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandhyapatel (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi,

I did BTech (EEE) in 2012 and worked as a Network Engineer for 1 year (June 2012 - July 2013), then moved in to the Software Testing field and started working as a Software Tester from August 2013 to till date.

I would like know whether I would be able to apply for Australian PR? Do I need to have relevant experience in Electrical field as I studied Electrical and Electronics Engineering?

Please do reply me.

Thanks,
Sandhya


----------

